# Carter Brothers Coach



## Davesb (Feb 16, 2008)

I have recently acquired the access to a laser cutter and went looking for the dwx files for the Carter Brothers coach and combine. I have the pdfs already. Are they still around or did they get pulled for some reason?


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

If memory serves, the drawings are contained within the articles themselves. You can find the articles *here*.


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi, 

 Alas Dwight, the marker is there for them, but not the files (at least on my browser), perhaps a note from 'Davesb' to Shad to see if he has them, or to notify him of the broken link?


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I've just posted a note about the broken links in the Moderators forum.


----------



## Davesb (Feb 16, 2008)

I sent an email to Shad also. Hopefully they will be back soon.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Davesb on 14 Feb 2010 09:32 PM 
I have recently acquired the access to a laser cutter and went looking for the dwx files for the Carter Brothers coach and combine. I have the pdfs already. Are they still around or did they get pulled for some reason? Dave

If you are referring to the DXF files that David provided, I have uploaded a copy of each of my copies (i.e. 4 files in all, contained in a zip file) to my 1st Class area and you are welcome to download a copy if you wish.

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/stevec/Masterclass/CarterBrothersCars/DXFFiles/[/b]


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Interestingly enough, though I can see the files in the directory Steve, I get the same "broken link" message I get in the articles. Could you try zipping them all into a single file and uploading? Let's see if that works. 

Edit: I'd be willing to bet it's the ampersand in the filename.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

OK Dwight, I put the zipped file up there, see if that works. Didn't think about it you may be correct about the file name.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Steve. That worked.


----------



## Davesb (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks Steve!! Now I can get them cut and assembled soon!


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Sounds like IE is denying access to the files..


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm not sure it's IE, but then I have no other browser to test with. I don't get the usual bar on top saying "IE has blocked access to the file - click if I wish to download it", etc. Instead I'm getting a "page not found" error. I did try replacing the ampersand in the URL with %26, but still no joy.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

I've tried to download the individual DXF files using MS/IE, FireFox, & Opera and didn't have any success with anyone of the browsers. Once I created the zip file as Dwight suggested I had no problem downloading it.

After thinking about it since yesterday, while the ampersand may be the cause, it might just be the file type (i.e. the dxf extension). The reason I say this is because when I uploaded the files I used the FTP interface, yet when you use the link in the posted reply or simply go to my 1st Class web space you're using the browser and the HTTP interface and the AF software does have control of which file type are valid/acceptable. Which is gotten around via FTP on the upload, but not so on the download side. Just a thought, anyway the important part is you got the files you needed.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh, by the way I forgot to mention, in the same folder/directory path but one level up where the zip file is located. There is a PDF file named 'Additional Plastic Parts For Coach' which is a matrix that I created from the various plastic parts (i.e. Evergreen & Plastruct) and brass (i.e. K&S/Special Shapes) that Fletch calls out in the construction section. Hopefully it will be of help and save you some time in the long run.









There is also a PDF format file of the MasterClass article (i.e. Background & Construction, 19.5MB) if your interested.


----------



## wildbill001 (Feb 28, 2008)

Are the PDFs of the side templates still around someplace? I got the zip file but don't yet have a way to deal with the DXF files.

TIA

Bill W


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I think you're right about the extension Steve. As an experiment, I renamed one of the dxf files, eliminating the ampersand, and uploaded it to my 1st Class space. I got the same error when trying to download it including right-clicking and "Save Target As." I renamed it, keeping the filename the same but changing the extension from .dxf to .txt and I was able to Save Target As just fine. 

My work machine used for these tests had AutoCAD loaded on it and knows how to handle dxf files, so I suspect it to do with the browser not knowing how to handle them - even if only to save them.


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi,

You ask about the sides - all the PDFs for the whole coach, and combine are in the First page of the Masterclass on the Carter coach, construction section, in zip files.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By wildbill001 on 16 Feb 2010 01:23 PM 
Are the PDFs of the side templates still around someplace? I got the zip file but don't yet have a way to deal with the DXF files.

TIA
Bill W
Bill

The following link will take you directly to the MasterClass article for the Carter Brothers Car - Construction section. Scroll down the page a bit till you see the PDF file listings. Note the PDF files are compressed in a zip file. After you click the link and the 'File Download' dialog displays choose the 'Save' option, then when you on your local system extract the PDF files from the zip archive file.

Carter Brothers Car PDF Files[/b]


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 16 Feb 2010 02:18 PM 
My work machine used for these tests had AutoCAD loaded on it and knows how to handle dxf files, so I suspect it to do with the browser not knowing how to handle them - even if only to save them. Dwight

I don't think it's the browser that's the problem I pretty sure that it's the MLS forum software. There are configuration parameters that can be set to determine which files can be uploaded, and I would bet they also control the download too. And I'll bet that the file extension '.dxf' is not in the accept list. However, when you use the FTP interface you're using the WS_FTP server side software to access your MLS 1st Class directory, thus bypassing the ActiveForums software and its control of which files can be up or downloaded (i.e. based on the file's file extension).


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Could be Steve. However, if I use my browser to view files in my 1st Class space, then right-click on one of those files and select "Save Target As", I'm not sure how much the MLS software has to do with that process... probably more than I realize.


----------



## wildbill001 (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks SteveC ! Since I'm planning on scratchbuilding these, the PDFs were somewhat important to me









Any my "search-fu" is not strong so I was having a devil of a time finding the original article.

Bill W


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

This might be of some help

They opened right up for me in CAD program. DXF is really a cad file and most programs is not compadable with DXF. I am no expert with computer programs, but I make my living in CAD. 
The files will need to stay as DXF inorder for the laser to except them. I use DXF all the time for our cnc machines. Good luck Dennis


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By wildbill001 on 16 Feb 2010 04:47 PM 
Thanks SteveC ! Since I'm planning on scratchbuilding these, the PDFs were somewhat important to me









Any my "search-fu" is not strong so I was having a devil of a time finding the original article.

Bill W
Bill

The following is the method to manually access the MLS articles (i.e. MasterClass and others).
[*] Use the 'Features' menu located on the MLS menu-bar (see image below).










[*] Point to and click the 'MasterClass' menu item as indicated by the arrow (see image above).
[*] Next an imtermediate access page to the old forum software displays (see image below).










[*] Point to and click the link indicated by the red rectangle & arrow in the above image.
[*] Next the MLS Articles page displays (see image below).










[*] In this case point to and click the 'MasterClass' link as indicated by the red rectangle (you can also choose one of the other available links too (i.e. Articles & Reviews)).
[*] Next the MasterClass Article page will display, where you can choose the particular article you're interested in (see image below).









[/list] Hope the above is found helpful.
SteveC


----------



## wildbill001 (Feb 28, 2008)

Ahhh ! I see said the blind-man









thanks !

Bill W


----------



## Mike Lafond (Apr 28, 2010)

Ok this is where I want to be to ask the question that has already been asked. So having followed this thread down to the end I am no closer to understanding how to get the DXF files. I have the same issues as described above, I just get a notice of broken link. Could someone help me out on this. Secondly, are the kits still availble? 

I have just joined this site so I'll give a brief intro to why I want these files. I bought Bruce Macgregors book about nine months ago and since then I had decided to convert my Bachmann combine to Duck Bill roof with much the same paint scheme as the m&sv car. Thinking that the next step would be to scratch build a Duck Bill baggage car I started looking around for baggage car info and ran across this site. Talk about slapping yourself in the forehead. If I had known these where available I would never have bothered with the Bachmann car, oh well. My plan is take the DXF files into autocad and modify them into the Colorado Central baggage car #2. ( a neat little car) Since i just joined today I haven't had time to add any photos etc to my profile, however I will try to get some photos of my T-12 up. 

Thanks for any help Mike


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike

If you click on the following link you'll find ZIP archive file with the four dxf files in it. If you right-click the file then select and click the 'Save Target As...' menu item you should be able to download the file without a problem, I just tried it and it works fine. After you get the file on your system you'll need to extract the files from the ZIP archive file.

Carter Brothers Cars DXF ZIP[/b]


----------



## Mike Lafond (Apr 28, 2010)

Awesome, Thanks. Any thoughts on the availablity of the kits mentioned in the article?

mike


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike

As for the kit availability I don't know, the best bet would be to contact the suppliers via the eMail links listed on the following page. Just a FYI I don't think that Rick Raively is in it any longer.

MasterClass - Background - Page 2[/b]


----------



## Rich Schiffman (Jan 2, 2008)

To all;

The Carter Bros. passenger kits are indeed available from Bronson Tate in Missouri. His kits are super with extra detail. Of course they are laser cut. 
Look under Bronson Tate Architectural Models.Here is a link: http://www.bronson-tate.com/ml.shtml



Good luck and have fun. 

Rich S.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Any thoughts on the availablity of the kits 
The german 'laser-gang' is still in operation and will run off a kit in plywood if that's your preference. Their address is in the article.


----------

